# I GOTTA get a new wheel...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm using the same wheel I started off with when I started building hard baits about 3 years ago. This thing has the BBQ rotisserie motor and some plywood discs. 

The rotisserie motors eventually get to where they "slide" over during each rotation as the connections begin to wear at the pivot points. 

I'm going to have to slow down with the building for a bit and just order a new motor and build the axle out of threaded rod.

Lol, the plywood wheels aren't secured very well and I have to jockey the lures from hook to hook till I get it balanced as it spins...it gets a little "wonkie" after you get more than 4 or 5 baits going ...










...no, the picture is not distorted...the wheels are a bit cockeyed!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Where is Mcgiver when you need him?????


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Here I am!!
Vince, I know where you are coming from here, you keep saying I will have to fix that thing soon-- soon never comes. I am to that point with the Mk3 lip former, it's all in the head, I just have to buy a silver solder stick and weld it up, all so complicated.
I think Fugi, made something like your wheel (but looked much more sturdy), a few months back, all adjustable for different length lures, maybe he could pass on the design, patents etc. The one I have, would be much too small for most of your lures. pete


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Pete that is really slick!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Vince I was trying to get one made up for you as a gift for that fishing lure seminar. I had mentioned that I trying to get the new motors but He ran out of them. He is looking into gettting some more of them. LOL 

Hang in there! I figure something 8 to 10 feet long from the doorway to the computer will work! LOL Just kidding it will be twice the size of the one you got. I have everything ready to go. I just need the motor!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Tigger- With the style of turner you are making, which has the center shaft and is supported both ends, a microwave motor should do it easily, they have heaps of torque - cost about 4-5 bucks, everyone has a obsolete or leaking micro, don't they?? - I have 4 of various speed motors here. pete


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I just picked up a gear reduction box and 4' shaft out of the scrap at work the other night. I need to hook a different motor (thinking blower motor, maybe smaller) up to it, but it was originally made for conveyor drive through a furnace. Have no idea what the speed/ratio is yet, but I bet it will withstand anything I can throw at it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

John, you got me all fired up now. I appreciate the thought.

Haz, I've tried the baits at a 45 angle and I've tried them horizontally. I strongly prefer the 45 degree angle for any type of epoxy really. It seems to eliminate any pooling of the finish coat when you envirotex or Devcon. 

Lol, I need to slow down and rework the hook placements on my Wonkie Wheel.


----------

